
Beyond Pandas: Spark, Dask, Vaex and other big data technologies - xdss
https://medium.com/@patterson.joshua/great-article-dd1b26e12530
======
oscar7echo
Very thorough analysis, and very impressive perf by vaex, with simple (i.e.
pandas-like) API.

------
xdss
API and performance comparison on a billion rows dataset. What should you use?

